# I am Impressed!!!



## herefishy

Just got in an order from PetSolutions.com Friday pm. Man, am I impressed. I had ordered (6) Marineland 350's, (6) Marineland 660R power heads, (8) Fluval internal power filters, some glass canopies to replace some that the cats broke, (5) double tube T5 light fixtures for some new plant tanks, some other miscellaneous odds and ends, and (2) of their plant packages. Now, the hardware is something that you would find in any lfs. But, the plants............!!!!! These plants were absolutely first rate, top of the line specimens. The Crypt wendtii was just huge! Dwarf sags were in impeccable shape. The bunch plants(wisteria, cabomba, and water sprite) were, to say the least, very adequate. The val I ordered came in with substantial roots. All orders $199 and above get free shipping. They even let me designate which plants I wanted in the package deals, as they may substitute between similar plants. These guys are great. They offer many live fish, salt- and freshwater, plants, inverts, in addition to equipment and supplies. The prices are well below what I pay at my lfs an many items. They also have a catalogue that can be mailed out to you. Man, am I impressed!
I work in retail management, I know about quality and customer service. These people are at the top of their game. Without a doubt.


----------



## Trishfish

Glad to hear you had a good experience. 

Wow! What a selection of plants. Thanks for the post.


----------

